# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  حصريا بأقل مساحة لعبة الاكشن والرعب الرهيب Silent Hill 5 Homecoming

## Mr_HelL

Silent Hill 5 Homecoming
DirectPlay







Name: Silent hill homecoming
Genre: AcTion - Adventure
Published by: Konami
Platform: PC
Developer: Burut Software
Language: Eng - Rus - Ger - Fra

MINIMUM SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS

Operating System: Microsoft® Windows® XP (Service Pack 2 or Windows 7
Processor: Pentium 4 @ 2.8 GHz (3.2 GHz for Vista)
Memory: 1 GB
Hard Drive: 10 GB Free
Video Memory: 256 MB (nVidia GeForce 7800 GT/ATI Radeon X1950)
Sound Card: DirectX Compatible
DirectX: 9.0c
Keyboard & Mouse

RECOMMENDED SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS

Operating System: Microsoft® Windows® XP (Service Pack 2)/Windows® Vista or Windows 7
Processor: Pentium 4 @ 2.8 GHz (3.2 GHz for Vista)
Memory: 2 GB
Hard Drive: 10 GB Free
Video Memory: 512 MB (nVidia GeForce 8800 GT/ATI HD2900)
Sound Card: DirectX Compatible
DirectX: 9.0c or 10
Keyboard & Mouse





Start Installation Game

Unrar All Parts
Start Setup From Setup.exe From Free Arc
Play From desktop


















DownLoad

لتحميل اللعبة من لينك واحد فقط


http://takemyfile.com/1833876

Or

http://takemyfile.com/1827944

.............

DownLoad One gb Per Link

Letitbit

http://takemyfile.com/1833874
http://takemyfile.com/1833875

Uploaded

http://takemyfile.com/1827894
http://takemyfile.com/1827895

Jumbo

http://takemyfile.com/1827892
http://takemyfile.com/1827893

.............

DownLoad 200 mb Per Link

Uploaded

http://takemyfile.com/1827905
http://takemyfile.com/1827906
http://takemyfile.com/1827907
http://takemyfile.com/1827908
http://takemyfile.com/1827909
http://takemyfile.com/1827910
http://takemyfile.com/1827911
http://takemyfile.com/1827912
http://takemyfile.com/1827913

TurboBit

http://takemyfile.com/1827945
http://takemyfile.com/1827946
http://takemyfile.com/1827947
http://takemyfile.com/1827948
http://takemyfile.com/1827949
http://takemyfile.com/1827950
http://takemyfile.com/1827951
http://takemyfile.com/1827952
http://takemyfile.com/1827953

4up

http://takemyfile.com/1827954
http://takemyfile.com/1827955
http://takemyfile.com/1827956
http://takemyfile.com/1827957
http://takemyfile.com/1827958
http://takemyfile.com/1827959
http://takemyfile.com/1827960
http://takemyfile.com/1827961
http://takemyfile.com/1827962

Jumbo

http://takemyfile.com/1827896
http://takemyfile.com/1827897
http://takemyfile.com/1827898
http://takemyfile.com/1827899
http://takemyfile.com/1827900
http://takemyfile.com/1827901
http://takemyfile.com/1827902
http://takemyfile.com/1827903
http://takemyfile.com/1827904

MediaFire

http://takemyfile.com/1827926
http://takemyfile.com/1827927
http://takemyfile.com/1827928
http://takemyfile.com/1827929
http://takemyfile.com/1827930
http://takemyfile.com/1827931
http://takemyfile.com/1827932
http://takemyfile.com/1827933
http://takemyfile.com/1827934

SendSpace

http://takemyfile.com/1827935
http://takemyfile.com/1827936
http://takemyfile.com/1827937
http://takemyfile.com/1827938
http://takemyfile.com/1827939
http://takemyfile.com/1827940
http://takemyfile.com/1827941
http://takemyfile.com/1827942
http://takemyfile.com/1827943

Ziddu

http://takemyfile.com/1827914
http://takemyfile.com/1827915
http://takemyfile.com/1827916
http://takemyfile.com/1827917
http://takemyfile.com/1827918
http://takemyfile.com/1827919
http://takemyfile.com/1827920
http://takemyfile.com/1827921
http://takemyfile.com/1827922

----------


## دموع الغصون

مع انه مو من هواة الالعاب لكن مجهود مميز واختيار موفق 
كيف الكو قلب تلعبو هيك العاب جد مابعرف .. شي مرعب جداً
الله يعطيك ألف عافية

----------


## Mr_HelL

هاي يا حضرة المديرة من الالعاب الي ما بلعب غيرها تحكيلي كرة قدم واشياء ثانية ما الي مصلحة كل الالعاب الي بلعبها مثل هيك رعب والغاز عشان افتح مخي شوي وفجأه يتسكر لما يطلع حد يلمسني ههههههههه

مشكورة على مرورك العطر دموع

----------

